

Supreme Court Refuses To Revive Online Censorship Law - beingfamous
http://www.aclu.org/freespeech/internet/38428prs20090121.html

======
ricree
That's great to hear. Freedom of speech has always been under attack around
the edges where unpopular speech is being considered, so it is good to see a
victory come down from the supreme court. Neil Gaiman wrote an excellent
article on this subject ( [http://journal.neilgaiman.com/2008/12/why-defend-
freedom-of-...](http://journal.neilgaiman.com/2008/12/why-defend-freedom-of-
icky-speech.html) ) last december. In it, he mentions some of the issues still
facing other countries, most notably the UK. Hopefully they will come around
as well.

